# 1272 Or Pacman For A Honey Wheat Beer?



## Hippy (7/12/12)

I'm planning on making a batch of honey wheat beer using around: 40% Wheat Malt
50% Pale Malt
10% Wildflower Honey
I'm leaning towards pacman yeast for it's neutral character but have had success doing American Wheats using 1272, so am wondering if anyone has had any experience using either for honey wheats.


----------



## hunter551 (7/12/12)

I did a honey wheat using 1010 with a similar grain bill except with some added melanoiden malt. Turned out really well, the yeast let the honey and wheat flavours come through with no banana or cloves.


----------

